# My Husband Wants A Divorce, I'm Pregnant



## Miss

Hi, my husband wants to divorce me and I'm 2 months pregnant. I have been feeling overwhelming amounts of stress from my husband yelling at me and arguing with me all the time. It doesn't help any that my husbands mother hates me and feels the need to send horrible e-mails my way. My husband told me at first he could care less about the baby but, now wants joint custody. I am only 2 months pregnant and this jerk feels the need to treat me like this!


----------



## American Arrogance

ummm how did you two get to this point. Did you get pregnant in hopes of making him stay?


----------



## GAsoccerman

I'm with AA....

What is going on here? 

do you have family support? Has he abused you at all? including verbally? have you saved those e-mails?

If he is going to divorce you, well you better get some help.

the guy is a jerk, so is his mother, get some support and let us know how it goes.


----------



## martino

What an *******, doing that when you are 2 months pregnant.


----------



## American Arrogance

Well we shouldnt call him a jerk until we get the full story however one sided it is. Maybe he is mad becuase he doesnt want a baby right now. Look at the times we are living in, we're in a recession. Babies arent cheap, I got 4 of them (well most of them arent babies no more but the money still flows).


----------



## StrongEnough

I have been in a situation where I was pregnant and he wanted a divorce. In my state, which is Missouri, they would not grant a divorce while I was pregnant. You may want to check the laws in your state. I am very sorry to hear that you are going through this and I wish you all the best. Feel free to PM anytime.


----------



## Dreamer

Between conception and knowing I was pregnant my husband of 10 years and father of our two children told me he wanted separation. Months of trying to pursuade me to abort our accident (against my moral views), then discovering his affair when i was 3.5 months pregnant has left me drained. I am now 10 weeks away from delivery, in a country thats not mine! Now he wants a divorce, as he wants to make his mistress a part of his new dreams. Shes 30, childless and desperate for kids. He wanted ours dead to have some with her!

Its hard, the need to carry on and function, every day i compare what he was like with my other pregnancies to what he is like now, & it is killing me. His disregard for his children is painful. I should have saved my energy and walked away, but now i am trapped, being so heavily pregnant with two young children.

My advise, as my friends advised me, take what he says at face value, and action it in your favour. I hung around, destroyed my self-esteem, and he still wants our marriage gone.

Dont let yourself become weak, more hormones affect you as you progress through the pregnancy. Save the health of the baby inside you, protect yourself and it.

He says if i had walked earlier, he would have come running, but now he sees how pathetic I am, he realises how much more he wants his other women!

Run, ignore the what ifs and protect your precious baby. I am still contemplating it.....but logistics now make it hard for me...


----------

